# ebook



## lesmuses (8 Mai 2013)

bonjour à tous, je ne suis pas sur d'être sur le bon forum mais voilà ma question
j'utilise ebook pour télécharger des livres numérique mais depuis peux je me retrouve sur ebook USA comment faire pour revenir sur ebook Francais 
merci pour vos suggestions


----------



## lesmuses (9 Mai 2013)

j'ai trouvé, je viens de ré-initialiser ebook tous simplement


----------

